# GPS without Data connection?



## altimax98

So I have a odd idea... Does the GPS work on the Nexus 7 without a data connection.. For instance download (google maps offline feature) say Tampa Bay and then use the navigation to guide me throughout my trip without needing a tethered connection?

..... Hummmm the things I gotta try when it gets here


----------



## mentose457

Offline maps... Off line maps... Maps that are offline. Offline... no internet connection required... No internet required maps...

Yep, I'm guessing you don't need to be connected to the internet for offline maps to function.


----------



## number5toad

Navigation doesn't work without a data connection, but unless they did something drastically different from...basically every device ever here, the GPS will still work without a data connection. You can still see your location on the map, you just can't get directions generated for you.


----------



## altimax98

mentose457 said:


> Offline maps... Off line maps... Maps that are offline. Offline... no internet connection required... No internet required maps...
> 
> Yep, I'm guessing you don't need to be connected to the internet for offline maps to function.


Haha everyone's a comedian.....

I wasn't asking about the apps portion but directing it towards the GPS function itself. I have never used an Android device w/o a working data connection while navigating or using the GPS... Thanks number5toad that answered my question


----------



## ERIFNOMI

The GPS will locate you, but unless something has changed, Maps fetches directions from Google so you need data for that. Once you have the directions though, you don't need data anymore.


----------



## Colchiro

They have said you can download the maps and use them offline, then the GPS will work.


----------



## yarly

I used GPS just fine on my Galaxy Nexus when I was in the Bahamas by caching all the data beforehand as I would obviously have no service. GPS does not need data to be used. Also used it to track my running I did in the mornings there. However, maps are not so useful if you do not have any map imaging to go with them .


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Colchiro said:


> They have said you can download the maps and use them offline, then the GPS will work.


Yes but usually when people want "GPS" they want navigation. Have they added offline routing too? That would be awesome...


----------



## yarly

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yes but usually when people want "GPS" they want navigation. Have they added offline routing too? That would be awesome...


Cannot say. Never tried to see if that worked or not.


----------



## number5toad

number5toad said:


> Navigation doesn't work without a data connection


directions on the map (turn by turn or otherwise) rely on processing your position on the map and your desired endpoint and figuring out how to get from one to the other - that all happens server side. the GPS alone can only show you where you currently are on the map - which, if you're old school enough, is still very helpful.

I'm old enough to remember road tripping before Mapquest was a thing, back when we had to have four different versions of the road atlas in the car with us. compared to that, a map that tells you exactly where you are seems like easy mode!


----------



## Don Serrot

I would say the smartest thing to do would be to plan a trip in advance, picking routes and such while you still have data. If that isn't a possibility then... use your phone? It would be cool to have some sort of offline navigation options to go with the offline maps. Like, navigation settings included with the downloaded maps or figuring out how to process the routing data through the GPS instead of through the data connection.


----------



## bl00tdi

Am I the only person that has a smartphone capable of internet tethering?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI

bl00tdi said:


> Am I the only person that has a smartphone capable of internet tethering?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Then just use your smartphone for navigation. I'm pretty sure it's capable of that too.


----------



## bl00tdi

If you want to go there, why have a tablet in the first place?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

For... entertainment? That's what I'm getting it for. Lol

Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## bl00tdi

Don Serrot said:


> For... entertainment? That's what I'm getting it for. Lol
> 
> Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


I agree. That and i refuse to pay full price for a verizon JB device lol. Most of us are going to have cell phones with us no matter where we are though. Why not use its internet is my question......

And agreed, the signature is lame. I'm just too lazy to remove it lol


----------



## Don Serrot

LOL, that is my Tapatalk sig. I thought I'd do something a bit more creative with it that "Posted from BLARGETEH HARGETY BLARG" XD


----------

